
Facebook Messenger now lets you privately share your Live Location for an hour - JumpCrisscross
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/27/facebook-messenger-live-location/
======
andrewclunn
Now the ultimate infidelity app, Facebook Messenger to soon become the
ultimate blackmail app too!

